# Carol Cast Pro 13 foot 6-10 conventional. used



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

CCP custom built by me. SIC guides. Fuji trigger seat. Solid quick grip with spiral inlay right behind seat. Faded orange diamonds over a green to black fade. I will try to get pics up once I figure/remember how. It has been fished but not hard. Guides are in good shape. I hate shipping rods but will do it at buyers cost and risk. Continental US for shipping only of course. Could get up on the OBX pretty easily. Chesapeake pretty easily..... Singapore?........not as easily  If you are serious, I will send pics via text if need be. I'm asking $300 obo. As always, thanks P&S.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

I will take it.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks Catch This. Thanks P & S!


----------

